# Jelly;head



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thursday I was looking pell-mell all over the apt. for a squeeze bottle of grape jelly. Suddenly Percy jumped up on a shelf. I just couldn't think WHERE...


BOP!


When the stars cleared,I looked for what had hit me on the head. There-knocked off from the shelf above me- was the grape jelly! I said 'Thanks Perce!' He gave me his 'You're welcome' blink.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It took you till today to recover enough from the grape jelly concussion so you could post this?
Kurt, you should get that checked! :yikes













:wink


----------

